#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 08/03/19 自制獸人格鬥遊戲<炎罰>更新角色選擇的新界面

## 憐月

同樣希望有獸能幫忙繪制遊戲場景.

PS：雖然現在看上去問題不少。今後會修正的。現在只是預覽。


新的角色選擇界面圖.角色插畫由六翼使徒繪制~

----------


## tsume

lol
看起來不錯, 多加油  :Very Happy:  !!

ps. "Shiki"........是從 月姬 的 志貴 來的嗎??
      選單的背景也跟 Melty Blood 有點神似......算了, 不重要, 多加油^^

----------


## 小V狼

又看到一個在自製遊戲的(厲害呀!)
加加油

女性好像比較沒有獸人成分在...

小v狼感覺上傑諾-路斯卡是裡面比較帥(??!)

瑪利亞-路斯卡要"一天之内要把聖棺擦上幾次"
這是什麼意思??

不知道雪拉對上SHIKI時
雪拉的實力會不會變強
(想像)摺扇變大,武力:Max...
嗷嗚~~(笑)

----------


## M.S.Keith

> lol
> 看起來不錯, 多加油  !!
> 
> ps. "Shiki"........是從 月姬 的 志貴 來的ㄇ??
>       選單的背景也跟 Melty Blood 有點神似......算了, 不重要, 多加油^^



Shiki不只這種意思ˊ口ˊ
還有"四季" 儀式的"式" "指揮" "死期"等等的意思˙3˙
更何況人家不是拿小刀....(爆)

本人很想要知道傑諾的武器~瑪利亞拿棺材打人XD?
現在裡面最喜歡的角色是SHIKI~˙3˙+

還有* 注音文*要注意喔!!!!(指)

----------


## 憐月

雪拉對SHIKI的時候我設定是會有特殊動作.但其他的沒想.

"一天之內要把聖棺擦上幾次"就是說.用聖掼砸傑諾幾次.然後擦幹淨血迹.XD

現在正在處理BUG...好多的說.....

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 雪拉對SHIKI的時候我設定是會有特殊動作.但其他的沒想.
> 
> "一天之內要把聖棺擦上幾次"就是說.用聖掼砸傑諾幾次.然後擦幹淨血迹.XD


這樣來說瑪利亞VS傑諾的時候也會有特殊動作吧XD?

傑諾:心愛的瑪利亞~讓我來擁抱妳吧!!
瑪利亞:阿阿阿阿阿阿!!(砸下去)

(以上為噓言)

----------


## tsume

> Shiki不只這種意思ˊ口ˊ
> 還有"四季" 儀式的"式" "指揮" "死期"等等的意思˙3˙
> 更何況人家不是拿小刀....(爆)


lol, 我當然知道阿 ^口^
只是看到 Shiki這個字就很敏感  :Wink:   ;p

大家提的點子都滿有趣的耶~~
讓人覺得滿期待的  :Cool:  ...

----------


## 憐月

更新了一个游戏制作中的图

----------


## tsume

看到了!!
月姬的背景和Guilty Gear 的姿勢XD~
人物作得好棒~好帥>"<

很期待接下來的製作~
只可惜我幫不上忙@@...(繪畫技術太差@@......)

----------


## 憐月

> 看到了!!
> 月姬的背景和Guilty Gear 的姿勢XD~
> 人物作得好棒~好帥>"<


XD 謝謝誇獎。角色我是根據跟Guilty Gear 的角色來弄的。




> 很期待接下來的製作~


謝謝~請繼續關注喲~！

更新了角色的動態圖~！

----------


## M.S.Keith

站姿跟蹲姿反了阿XD
話說想要看連續動作(?)

----------


## 憐月

更新一張截圖~!=3

----------


## tsume

讚啦!!
越來越酷了XD~
這姿勢帥呆了!!!!!
讚!!

作品越來越讓人期待了~
期待完成的一天XD~

----------


## SkyKain

好帥好帥！！
第一眼看到他時就覺得像GG中的某遮掩男。。
楼主加油哦！！
真想早日玩到~

----------


## 凱爾

阿木哥又弄出新遊戲畫面了~~


好想早點玩到喔~QWQ

但是阿木哥一定最近工作很辛苦吧?
要加油喔~!

----------

